# copy machine cartriges



## dvdczar (Oct 31, 2011)

well guys my latest dumpster dive was at a copy shop in my area i found on the back of the spent cartrideges a small peice of board about 1/4" x 1/4 " with gold foil type connections and a chip on the back that when broken has gold inside, they were easily removeable from the cartridges with a small screwdriver and a quik pry , no wires or connections to mess with asi believe the chip is to let the copier know it has a cartridge in it or the volume of toner used or something to that effect. reguardless it was a quik easy find that is now targetable when dumpster diving and the nice part is that they are so quik and easy to harvest it can be done right there in the dumpster to leave the waste right where you found it only getting the good stuff.


----------



## PREMIUMSTUFF (Nov 1, 2011)

Picture Please?


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 1, 2011)

ill post a picture as soon as the camera gets home....lol...i mean the wife.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 2, 2011)

Give me a shout when the pictures are up! It sounds like you made a terrific find and I can't wait to hear more about how you harvested this. Don't be afraid to leave out a detail!


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 2, 2011)

pics, the first is of the actual cartridges the second where they are located the third of the chip/boards both sides. a small find but still gold in a dumpster.


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 2, 2011)

location


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 2, 2011)

chips front and back


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 2, 2011)

Kenshiro they harvest in literally 2 seconds , if your slow...lol just pry on it with a little screwdriver and it pops right out.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 2, 2011)

They look like toner cartridges. The $2 in rewards you could get at Staples or other places that accept old cartridges would be far better than the amount of gold in my opinion. 

Jim


----------



## joem (Nov 2, 2011)

The gold is worth more here because Staples here does not give you a credit for drop offs


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 3, 2011)

I did a Google search. Here is just one of the sites that look promising. http://www.printcartridgerecycle.com/


----------



## dvdczar (Nov 3, 2011)

Jim , great thought im now looking for a place in the area that would buy them so far to no avail. to ship the 15 of them i found would cost me a fortune but honestly if it ends up i can turn a profit , they're in the mail...lol


----------



## Claudie (Nov 3, 2011)

Before you send a bunch of stuff off to some place online, I think you should read this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10190&hilit=printer+cartridges :|


----------

